# FS: Cichla Kelberi Bahia Gold Peacock Bass (Captive Bred)



## m_class2g

Cichla Kelberi Bahia Gold pair. Male is around 12 + inch and female is 10 + inch.

Parents of these bass originated from Stars of the Amazon, Taiwan. Captive bred. Extremely nice pair. Selling since I need more room in my tank for other fish.

Here is a pic of the parents that I personally saw during my trip to Taiwan 3 weeks ago!









$1000 for the pair. No trades. Eating pellets.

Male: His hump is growing in nicely.


















Female:









Video:
Exotic Aquaria - 315 Gallon Titan Aquatic Tank - February 2012 - YouTube


----------



## hondas3000

Why Mike? I know they poop a lot but that is not an excuse to get rid of them .


----------



## m_class2g

well thats part of the reason lol. other reason is, i want to add another 1 or 2 rays in my tank. its either bass or rays... if only i had an auto water changer setup then i could keep them all.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Beautiful fish and its great that they're captive-bred.


----------



## m_class2g

thanks! price is obo. for the right tank condition, i can give a GREAT deal. pm me your offer.


----------



## King-eL

They would look good in my tank but not sure if my midas would like them around. Had to sell my bronkos because my midas kept on chasing them. Still thinking if I should.... My life aint ballin anymore. Lol!


----------



## m_class2g

good deal for you earl! as always lol.

well whoever wants this pair local, i will give a good deal. just want to find them a good home.


----------



## darcey

Bump for a great seller and an amazing pair.. wait can I say that on here?


----------



## m_class2g

thanks! TTT. $800. Quick sale.


----------



## m_class2g

to the top. would like to find them a good home. price is OBO. bigger the tank, better the price lol


----------



## beN

I had a dream about this bass, free bump for some beauty's! I doubt anyone can find these guys at this size right now.


----------



## m_class2g

thanks ben!

$600 to a good home. 200 gallons + minimum.

firm on this price. otherwise ill just keep them.


----------



## hondas3000

I got heart pain From trying to resist it Mike. If not for my tank build It will be in my tank.


----------

